# Best way to cycle my Tren A and Test Prop



## ACRay (Jun 16, 2012)

Ok guys would like some advice on how i should cycle this i started doing .50mg ed thinking about upping it to 100mg EOD each would it be good at M,W, F 100mg and Sat, Sun off and start back m, w, f all over again 

My stats
Ran a cycle of Deca and winni in  the past
205
5-6
15%bf
lifting 10 years 
have all on cycle and pct  to go with


----------



## skinnyd (Jun 16, 2012)

ACRay said:


> Ok guys would like some advice on how i should cycle this i started doing .50mg ed thinking about upping it to 100mg EOD each would it be good at M,W, F 100mg and Sat, Sun off and start back m, w, f all over again
> 
> My stats
> Ran a cycle of Deca and winni in  the past
> ...



I would just pin every other day 100mg 6 to 8 weeks


----------



## hoyle21 (Jun 16, 2012)

People report less sides with ED pinning.


----------



## FordFan (Jun 16, 2012)

I've ran the prop and tren several ways. I like 75 mg tren a and 50mg prop Ed. Only bad thing about ed pinning is I get burned out after about 7 wks or so.

Play with the dosage a little until you find your sweet spot.


----------



## JUSTRIGHT (Jun 16, 2012)

just finished 10 week run of 30mg prop, 100mg tren ed. low test/high tren = less sides


----------



## mh48500 (Jun 16, 2012)

I prefer ED pinning also. Its a lot of pinning but seemed more stable.


----------



## s2h (Jun 16, 2012)

Pin them ed with slin pins...so one pin for.prop...one for tren...tren switch back and forth between your quads...prop switch between your delts...nice and easy!!


----------



## ACRay (Jun 16, 2012)

When would you start seeing a change in results i started Tues .50mg for both ED






FordFan said:


> I've ran the prop and tren several ways. I like 75 mg tren a and 50mg prop Ed. Only bad thing about ed pinning is I get burned out after about 7 wks or so.
> 
> Play with the dosage a little until you find your sweet spot.


----------



## SteroidalGazelle (Jun 16, 2012)

If you don't mind pinning Ed pin 50mg each Ed


----------



## SteroidalGazelle (Jun 16, 2012)

Youbxperienced guys... Do you feel a difference when you pin 100mg of each in one compared to only 50 Ed. 
Im talking like hours later at the gym.. Or it's basically the same shit? 

I imagine 100mg of prop 3 hours later might be better workout than 50 3 hours later at the gym


----------



## s2h (Jun 17, 2012)

Not really.....i dont feel much diff with short esters ed or eod....suspension would be an exception to that..


----------



## pasamoto (Jul 27, 2012)

s2h said:


> Pin them ed with slin pins...so one pin for.prop...one for tren...tren switch back and forth between your quads...prop switch between your delts...nice and easy!!


how lean do your quads have to be to do this? im pinning 25mg prop/50mg trenA/140mg mast ED


----------



## msumuscle (Jul 27, 2012)

I've tried pinning ED and EOD, made no difference to me.  Saw great gains both ways.


----------



## DraculaMan (Jul 28, 2012)

I run it Test Prop 100mg/Tren A 75mg in the same pin everyday.


----------



## pieguy (Jul 30, 2012)

100mg test p and 150mg tren ace eod leaves me feeling pretty amazing compared to when I used to run it 2:1 testp to tren ace. Only sides are vivid dreams (these get so fucked up sometimes) and slight shortness of breath. When I ran 2:1, I got night sweats, loss of breath, headaches and rapid heart beat (could of been the t3 too).


----------



## owwwch (Jul 30, 2012)

i am running prop, tren a, mast at 100mg eod and love it..  except for the cough


----------



## Nick_Lgow (Oct 30, 2012)

getting some ripblend (each ml contains 80mg test prop/80mg tren ace/80mg masteron prop)

thinking of doing following:
week 1-8 = ripblend 1ml ed with saturday and sunday off
week 1-6 = 50mg dbol ed
week 1-9 = 50mg anavar ed (anavar goin a week extra as got some spare)

thoughts on that cycle?


----------

